# Extremely new to pigeon fancying



## Feralfeeder88 (May 23, 2017)

I wanna try keeping pigeons. Thought I'd try my hand with wild ones before buying some. I just caught a baby (gonna try to get it's parents). It appears to be twenty something days old. I want to treat it's parasites and diseases. Since its so young though I don't wanna overload it's system. What are some safe treatments for squabs as far as external and internal parasites?


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Would put the baby back with his parents asap because it isnt fair to take him from them or to catch healthy ferals. Would start by getting domestic pigeons because they are much easier to care for and it is the right thing to do imho. Do you know where to get domestic pet birds? Do you have a setup or aviary for them? That is the first step, as well as learning all about pigeon care first. Where do you live? There are likely pigeon clubs near you. There may be pigeons available at a shelter. Sometimes people are rehoming birds on craigslist. There may be a pigeon breeder in your area who would love to rehome a pair of birds.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Agree with cwebster. Please bring the baby back to his parents. They have a right to live free. You are not doing him any favor by taking him. Let him live his life as intended. 
As was mentioned, there are many domestic pigeons that you can keep. When people are looking to re-home, you would be helping the birds.


----------



## Feralfeeder88 (May 23, 2017)

While I respect your opinion, i respectfully disagree. The conservation dept/majority of society would encourage me to kill them. That, however is not my intention. I intend to remove pests/diseases, protect from predators, and provide a balanced diet. That would potentially increase its life span five fold. I'd consider that a favor. As an added benefit, it would slightly improve public opinion which is good for the entire population from sea to shining sea. 

It's no more inhumane than capturing them for dog training, rehoming your pigeons, or child protective services ( they separate human families usually against the wishes of both parent and child).

At any rate that doesn't answer my question. At this point, I've given it a bath with a tablespoon of borax. Would a deworming med be too stressful on the body at this point? Should I wait a week or two? It currently doesn't appear to have any issues.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Feralfeeder88 said:


> While I respect your opinion, i respectfully disagree. The conservation dept/majority of society would encourage me to kill them. That, however is not my intention. I intend to remove pests/diseases, protect from predators, and provide a balanced diet. That would potentially increase its life span five fold. I'd consider that a favor. As an added benefit, it would slightly improve public opinion which is good for the entire population from sea to shining sea.
> 
> Still doesn't make it right to catch a free living thing and cage it. Increasing its lifespan may not be such a favor if it is captive when it should be free. If you really want to keep pigeons, why not get some domestic pigeons who need homes?
> 
> ...


It is better to wait till they are 3 months of age to deworm. De-wormers are toxic. Then make sure it is a safe worming product as some wormers used on birds can be toxic to pigeons.


----------



## Feralfeeder88 (May 23, 2017)

Thank you. 
...But for the record, I wasn't saying those other things were wrong. I was saying they have similarities, and assuming they are not wrong.


----------



## Miquiztli1 (May 28, 2017)

There are plenty of domesticated pigeons that need homes. You are causing stress to the family by essentially kidnapping their baby. I recently rescued a baby feral pigeon because the parents were scared away and the baby was left to fend for itself after their home was destroyed. Stealing a baby from it's parents is cruel. Please look into pigeon adoption as an alternative to trying to capture feral pigeons. They aren't used to being caged unlike pigeons raised in captivity.


----------



## FredaH (Apr 5, 2016)

Goodness why do humans think they have a right to anything they want just because they want it? So many lovely pigeons looking for homes that are in desperate need that it's just not necessary to deprive a wild reared one of its parents and the life it was born in to - no matter how long or short that may be. 
Would you choose your entire life in solitary confinement or half that life as a free man? I know what I'd choose.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Where do you live so we can potentially steer you to where to find pigeons needing rescue? Please return the baby to the parents. Raising a baby pigeon often just leads to its death because it is nearly impossible for a human to do. There are many really lovely birds in need of homes.


----------



## Feralfeeder88 (May 23, 2017)

The st Louis area would be good. A bit north would be better. 

Also, you guys are vicious and accusing me of things I never even intended on doing. I never stated I would keep them caged for the rest of their lives. I don't wanna take them back to the nest because it's right above the front door and the poop is gross. It is unfortunate one of the parents slipped through my grasp, but I can still maybe reunite them tomorrow hopefully. Or better yet since the coop is about 25 yards from the old one, maybe it will find it's mate. Once the squab matures the parents would be free to go if they so choose. Hopefully since the squab hasn't flown yet it will decide to stay. I NEVER PLANNED ON KEEPING THEM CAGED! The fact that one parent got away is error on my part , but not necessarily permanent.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

There are many wonderful pigeons needing homes. Example...
https://stlouis.craigslist.org/for/6124549164.html
The poor baby and parents would be better off reunited. Check out adoptable birds in your area. There are some great birds needing homes. If you check with a local club someone will have adoptable extra birds. Example...
http://www.stlouispigeonclub.com/other-pigeon-club-links.html
http://www.speedpigeon.com/state_missouri.htm
http://www.classifiedny.com/classifieds/ads/missouri/saint-louis/pigeons-for-sale?page=5


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When they are done raising the babies, you can take the nest down and don't let them nest there again if that bothers you. If you don't understand that catching wild things and not letting them live free as they are doing, then no point in arguing with you.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Feralfeeder88 said:


> The st Louis area would be good. A bit north would be better.
> 
> Also, you guys are vicious and accusing me of things I never even intended on doing. I never stated I would keep them caged for the rest of their lives. I don't wanna take them back to the nest because it's right above the front door and the poop is gross. It is unfortunate one of the parents slipped through my grasp, but I can still maybe reunite them tomorrow hopefully. Or better yet since the coop is about 25 yards from the old one, maybe it will find it's mate. Once the squab matures the parents would be free to go if they so choose. Hopefully since the squab hasn't flown yet it will decide to stay. I NEVER PLANNED ON KEEPING THEM CAGED! The fact that one parent got away is error on my part , but not necessarily permanent.


Nobody is being vicious and accusing you of anything. It's just downright cruel to steal a wild birds baby. And if you catch the parents, they will be so stressed and fearful, that they will not take care of it! Healthy, wild birds are not use to being contained. They will most likely kill themselves in a panic trying to get away from you. That's just not rational. With all due respect, your not helping them. Leave them alone, when their done raising their young, take the nest down so they don't use it again.
There are many many domestic pigeons that need homes. If you want to help, adopt some. The people here are trying to help you do that.


----------



## Feralfeeder88 (May 23, 2017)

Thought I'd give you guys an update...The parents of the feral pigeon are probably off incubating another couple of eggs. Meanwhile baby is doing ok. It shows very little interest in eating anything other than sorghum and millet. Sometimes safflower and today it did take at least one grain of wheat. I scoured Craigslist and did find a couple juvenile thuringer swallow pigeons. 

I bought them in the hopes that they would help me tame the feral one and encourage it to eat other things well... plot twist. 

The feral one is more tame than the fancy pigeons. Today I tried hand feeding it split peas and lentils. It tried them several times, but doesn't seem to know how to swallow them. Tried hand feeding again this evening and the fancy pigeons watched the feral one eat out of my hand and followed suit. 

Also I mixed in some chick crumbles cuz I was worried about nutrition. Seems like they eat at least a little. And maybe are becoming more willing to try different things. 

P.S. I've been trying to let them initiate interactions cuz of a YouTube video of a guy with really tame birds, but other ppl seem to say you should handle them so they get comfortable with it. What do you guys think.


----------



## Feralfeeder88 (May 23, 2017)

Also, about how long would you keep juveniles prisoner before flying them?


----------

